# Doggy Sitter Won't Feed Diet



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

So I leave town in 3 days and my cousin is house sitting. I'll be taking little Audrey with me and Sophia and my sharpei, Avery will be staying home. I will only be gone for 4 days. My cousin will be staying in the house and tending to the dogs. She's really great with pets and is a well used pet sitter here in my city. She has house sat for people including people she had never met (sort of a business she has going). She's very responsible and loves animals as she has 3 dogs and 2 cats and some fish in an aquarium of her own at home. But... She will not feed the raw diet. I trust her with my pets so I want her to be the one to doggy sit for me but I have to change their diet for those 4 days to a commercial pet food. Since I never really buy commercial petfood and because the resources here in town are limited (petsmart is it as petland is currently closed due to moving locations) I had a difficult time finding a decent food. I didn't knw she wouldn't feed raw in time to order ziwipeak or something of the like, so petsmart was my only option. So I got Wellness Core kibble, the fish variety Pet Botanics Lamb roll, and Blue Buffalo Basics canned. My sharpei is allergic to chicken, alfalfa, and any other plant that grows practically, and Sohpia is allergic to pork! So I read every label and that's the best I came up with. Do you guys think that's ok for 4 days? I can't believe the cost of those foods, I feed raw cheaper than that! But as long as the girls are eating ok for the time I'm gone, I'm not complaining.


----------

